# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Outo auto linjalla - havaintoja sieltä täältä 2011

## Rasbelin

ma 3.1.2011

ESLL #704, 13:15 Helsinki-Haarajoki-Mäntsälä

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Nähty Eskelinen Linnanmaan sinisellä pysäkillä. Syystä tai toisesta Oulu-Kolari(-Levi)-vuorojen liikennöinti on siirtynyt Linjaliikenne Heikkilältä Eskelisen Lapin Linjoille vuodenvaihteessa ja Eskelinen on aloittanut sunnuntain paluuvuoron Oulusta Kolariin.

Oulussa Pikkaralan Shellin risteykseen näyttää saapuvan (koulupäivinä?) noin klo 15.35 Kylmäsen Liikenteen auto Juurussuon suunnasta ja se kääntyy valtatielle 22 Oulun suuntaan. Mikähän ajelu on kyseessä? Olisiko ehkä niin, että auto on ensin kuljettanut koululaisia Tyrnävän taajamasta Murron ja Juurussuon suuntaan, jatkaa siirtoajona Ouluun ja sitten klo 16.10 Heinätorin pysäkiltä linjan 70T moottoritievuorona Tyrnävälle (tai 70L-vuorona Liminkaan) ?

Linjalla 61 Oulu-Muhos on nähty ja matkustettu puolimatalala KA-maalissa oleva "lentokenttäauto". En tiedä, kuinka uutta tämä on, mutta havaintojen mukaan Muhokselle ajetaan enimmäkseen entisillä Mörön autoilla, jotka ovat korkealattiaisia ja joissa on ikkunaverhot.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lauantaina 5.2. ESLL:n bussi 813 oli hyytynyt Mäkelänkadulle, Hattulantien pysäkille, kun ajoi siitä ohi oli hinausauto jo paikalla.

----------


## killerpop

22.2.


Eli Paunu #81 linjalla Tampere-Kuhmalahti. Vakiautona tässä on Paunu #543

Samaisella viikolla on muutamana päivänä Tampere-Lahti tai Tampere-Kuohijoki -vuoroissa ollut  Pekolan #27

----------


## killerpop

Ma 7.3.2011

Satakunnan Liikenne #229 Tampere-Pori pikavuorossa.

----------


## sm3

Vainion Liikenteen Jonckheere ilmeisesti Turusta tulevalla vuorolla. Varmaksi en tiedä koska pääränpääkilvissä luki vain "Express Helsinkiin". Mutta onko heillä paljoaa muita Expressejä Helsinkiin? 

Havainto viimeviikolta. Mutta muistin nyt vasta tänne lähettää...

Muuten, eikös Helsinkiin saapuessa pitäisi lukea esim. "Express Turusta". Näin on ainakin aina aiemmin ollut. 

Yleensä linjalla Volvo 9700, Vainion vuoroilla. Tai ainakin aina silloin kun minä matkustan... Huonoa tuuria minulla varmaan.

Pohjolan Liikenteellä vaihteeksi Scania Omniexpress piiitkän Lahti Eagle tai Falcon kauden jälkeen. Ja taas juuri silloin kun minä en matkusta, pöh.

----------


## Hatka

Tampere-Vaasa pikavuorossa tänään klo 9:00 Paunu #20  :Wink:

----------


## L P

20 on päässyt vahallevuorolleen, kylläkin vain Ikaalisiin saakka.

----------


## J_J

> Tampere-Vaasa pikavuorossa tänään klo 9:00 Paunu #20


Nus pilk: Klo 9.00 Tampere-Vaasa -vuorohan kulkee vain S-ajopäivinä. Muina päivinä Vaasaan menee tuohon aikaan klo 6.05 Helsinki-Vaasa -vuoro  :Wink:

----------


## JT

Satakunnan Liikenne #23 (Turku-Oulu vakioauto) @ 16.00 Pika Pori-Hki

----------


## sm3

21.4.2011


Helsinki- Turku Express / PL / Lahti Golden Eagle 471 / Scania K113TL

Lähti klo. 15:00 jos jollakulla on tietoa auton numerosta niin saa kertoa.

----------


## JT

27.4. 

Hki-Joensuu-Hki vakiohöylä SL #885 tänään 15.15 Mikkeli-Kouvola-Hki -pikavuorossa.



#885:n paikalla 11.30 Hki-Joensuuta edusti #567.

----------


## moxu

> Vainion Liikenteen Jonckheere ilmeisesti Turusta tulevalla vuorolla. Varmaksi en tiedä koska pääränpääkilvissä luki vain "Express Helsinkiin". Mutta onko heillä paljoaa muita Expressejä Helsinkiin? 
> Muuten, eikös Helsinkiin saapuessa pitäisi lukea esim. "Express Turusta". Näin on ainakin aina aiemmin ollut.


Riippuu firmasta. Pohjolaiset usein vaihtavat tekstin Munkasta/Piispanristiltä lähdettäessä, mutta eivät aina, Vainio ajaa samalla tekstillä koko matkan.
Oma vakivuoroni eli su-iltainen Vainion express 20 Turusta ajetaan yleensä #90:llä, mutta 20.helmikuuta siinä oli #7 ja 20.maaliskuuta #99. Molemmilla kerroilla kyse oli kuulemma vakikärryn oviviasta. Toissapäivänä kyyditsijä oli taas tuttu kärry...

----------


## sm3

> Riippuu firmasta. Pohjolaiset usein vaihtavat tekstin Munkasta/Piispanristiltä lähdettäessä, mutta eivät aina, Vainio ajaa samalla tekstillä koko matkan.
> Oma vakivuoroni eli su-iltainen Vainion express 20 Turusta ajetaan yleensä #90:llä, mutta 20.helmikuuta siinä oli #7 ja 20.maaliskuuta #99. Molemmilla kerroilla kyse oli kuulemma vakikärryn oviviasta. Toissapäivänä kyyditsijä oli taas tuttu kärry...


Ok, vaihtavat siis joskus jo ihan alkumatkasta. Olen ollut siinä luulossa että se vaihdetaan vasta 10-15 minuuttia ennen saapumista, mutta se siis vaihtelee.

----------


## Tonttu18

22.6

339/ Korsisaari #2 (Bova Futura)

----------


## killerpop

Tampereella Lahden suunta tarjosi 30.6. hieman eksotiikkaa

Paunun aamuiseen Tampere-Kotka pikavuoroon lähti PL #961, joka on seilasi jonnekin 2006 vuoteen asti vakiautona Pohjolan Liikenteen Tampere-Kotka vuoroilla.

Mainittakoon myös, että myöhemmin samaisena päivänä Koiviston Auto ajeli Tampereen ja Lahden väliä Sukulataustaisella Irizarilla #259

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Ok, vaihtavat siis joskus jo ihan alkumatkasta. Olen ollut siinä luulossa että se vaihdetaan vasta 10-15 minuuttia ennen saapumista, mutta se siis vaihtelee.


Tuo "express sieltä ja sieltä" -kilvitys on päätöntä leikkimistä. Varmaan sillä halutaan esitellä hienoa tekstitysteknologiaa, mutta matkustajille tuo ei kerro mitään. Pysäkillä odottava tarvitsee tiedon, minne bussi on menossa.

Hölmöilyn huipentuman näin eilen iltapäivällä. Paciuksenkadulta Huopalahdentielle kääntyvän (ilmeisesti Turkuun menevän) bussin otsalla loisti "EXPRESS HELSINGISTÄ"!

Hetken päästä tuli takana pari satakunnan liikennettä, joiden linjakilvet olivat ehkä vanhanaikaiset, mutta informaatio matkustajaa palvelevaa.

----------


## Tomi

Yhtäkkiä ajatellen tuo "Express Sieltä" -teksti palvelee ainoastaan määräasemalla matkustajiaan odottavia vastaanottajia. Tietävät sitten, minkä bussin oven lähellä odottaa tulijaa. Joten ainut järkevä aika vaihtaa tuo teksti kilpeen on käännytäessä pääteaseman pihaan. Jos tuota taas käyttää jo väliasemille saapuessa, tahtoo se unohtua näkyviin myös lähdettäessä.

----------


## Hatka

> Yhtäkkiä ajatellen tuo "Express Sieltä" -teksti palvelee ainoastaan määräasemalla matkustajiaan odottavia vastaanottajia. Tietävät sitten, minkä bussin oven lähellä odottaa tulijaa. Joten ainut järkevä aika vaihtaa tuo teksti kilpeen on käännytäessä pääteaseman pihaan. Jos tuota taas käyttää jo väliasemille saapuessa, tahtoo se unohtua näkyviin myös lähdettäessä.


Tämän kyltin on nimenomaan tarkoitus palvella matkustajia vastassa olevia henkilöitä. Oikea käyttötapa on määränpää kaupungin lisäksi mahdollisesti isommat linja-autoasemat, joissa tulo- ja lähtölaituri on eri.

----------


## hylje

Express-kyltit on mielekästä vaihtaa jo moottoritielle tullessa, koska seuraava pysäkki on sitten määränpäässä jossa tiedetään kyllä minne bussi menee: asemalle tietenkin. Huopalahdentie lienee yhtä pysäkkiä liian ajoissa, paha ylilyönti ei ole kyseessä.

Expressit eivät kuitenkaan muodosta määränpäässä mielekästä osaa joukkoliikenteestä, vaikka ottaisivatkin matkustajia kyytiin.

----------


## sm3

Paljon kulkee lapsia ja aikuisia siten että joku on vastassa. Niin, vaikka sitten Turkuun saapuessa kilvessä "EXPRESS TURKU" ei kerro tuleeko bussi Tampereelta vai mistä. Kun taas "EXPRESS HELSINGISTÄ" kertoo vastassa olevalle kaiken tarvittavan. 

Pikavuorossa Salon kautta Turkuun, on taas melko turhaa vaihtaa niitä kilpiä koska linjakilvessä lukee usein "PIKA HKI-SALO-TURKU". Mutta eikö kilpeen mahdu sitten "EXPRESS HKI-TURKU" tyylistä tekstiä sitten ollenkaan? Moniin muihinkin kaupunkeihin mennessä on minusta kilvitys ollut aina onnistunutta. 

En ymmärrä miksi joku on keksinyt nyt hyvästä palvelusta ruveta valittamaan.

----------


## Huppu

Pe 5.8 

PL 157 (BYG-599), eli tavallinen pitkänmatkan lähibussi näkyi olevan finnair bussina.

----------


## killerpop

Perjantaina 5.8. näytti Tampere-Pori -pikavuorossa olevan todella vanhan polven Star 502, Satakunnan Liikenne #53.

----------


## dietreut

En nyt ole ihan varma, onko tämä oikea ketju tälle tai onko tämä mitenkään outo juttu asiasta paremmin perillä oleville, mutta havaitsin hetki sitten tilausajossa Vainion liikenteen valkoisen auton #140. Niin kauan kuin minulla on muistikuvia busseista, ovat Vainion autot olleet aina keltaisia.

----------


## antsa

Ainakin naapurifoorumilla ollut juttua kahdesta Turkubussin omnista jotka ovat kesän lainassa kuskeineen Vainiolla.

----------


## Rokko

> Ainakin naapurifoorumilla ollut juttua kahdesta Turkubussin omnista jotka ovat kesän lainassa kuskeineen Vainiolla.


Juurikin näin turkubussin 11 ja 12 ovat kesätöissä Vainiolla numeroilla 140 ja 141.

----------


## J_J

> Niin kauan kuin minulla on muistikuvia busseista, ovat Vainion autot olleet aina keltaisia.


 Vainiolla on (ollut jo vuosikausia) aika iso osa kalustosta keltaisen sijasta valkoisia pääväriltään. Valkoisen ohessa sitten lähinnä ExpressBus -teippauksia, mutta muistuu mieleen myös muutamama GLOBUS -teipattu sekä ainakin yksi täysvalkoinen auto (rek. SNI-740) , jossa isot VAINIO teipit kyljissä. Jo mainittujen lisäksi valkopohjaisessa värityksessä on ollut sekä perinteisiä saaristotieläisiä, että ExpressBus -värityksestä kevyesti muokattuna vihreänuolisena versiona.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:08 ----------




> Perjantaina 5.8. näytti Tampere-Pori -pikavuorossa olevan todella vanhan polven Star 502, Satakunnan Liikenne #53.


Saisiko udella, minkälainen olisi todella uuden polven Star 502?

----------


## esk1m0

> Muuten, eikös Helsinkiin saapuessa pitäisi lukea esim. "Express Turusta". Näin on ainakin aina aiemmin ollut.


Vainion Liikenteellä ei tietääkseni ole ns. saapumiskilpiä. Eli koko matkan lukee Helsinki express.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Eilen räjähti (autosta kuului kauhea pamaus) klo 15.05 (Imatra-Lappeenranta) lähdöllä vuorossa ollut Savonlinja 412 Imatran uimahallin pysäkille. Siinä sitten odotettiin palokuntaa ja he tarkistivat tilanteen ja totesivat, että bussi jää siihen. Onneksi Imatralla oli varalla Savonlinja 817, jonka kuljettaja haki ja niin päästiin jatkamaan matkaa 15.35 vuoron kanssa peräkanaa ajaen.  :Very Happy:  Kun tulin Lappeenrannasta pois n. klo 18 aikaan, oli 412 uimahallin pysäkillä edelleen.

----------


## jtm

Tänään klo 7:05 vuorossa Kuohijoelta Tampereelle oli vuorolle hieman eksoottinen auto  :Laughing:  Nimittäin Pekolan #95 (Volvo B10M-60 Trafora 101GT vm. -83)  :Eek:

----------


## JT

Ma 24.10. 

Korsisaari #41 (Volvo B12M 9700H) / 339(T) 

ainakin itselleni ennennäkemätön sijoitus.

----------


## jtm

18.11

Tampere - Helsinki PIKAvuorossa Paunun #29

----------


## jtm

Kuuleman mukaan Länsilinjojen #27 (Volvo 9500 / B9R) oli saanut kasteensa 18.- tai 19.11. Killerpop voi kenties vahvistaa?

Ja 19.11 klo 16:00 PIKA Tampere - Lahti vuorossa oli Helmikkalan #Osku (Scania L113 CLB / Carrus Fifty). Asiallinen pika vuoroauto!  :Laughing:

----------


## killerpop

25.11. 

Kotka-Tampere ja Tampere-Kotka -pikavuoroilla Pohjolan Liikenteen #937. Äkkiseltään en muista auton käyneen Tampereella linjaa pitkin 2000-luvulla lainkaan ja nytkin auto oli Koiviston Auton vuorolla.

----------


## C3P

Helmikkalan vuorolle Tampereelta Lahteen klo 16.00 oli lähdössä Tokee #4.

----------


## moxu

27.12.joulun paluuliikenteessä Turusta oli Vainiolla samanaikaisesti ajossa pikareiteillä kaksi keltsua. #111 oli kakkosautona Turusta 12.00 normipikavuorolla ja #86 riensi apuun Piispanristille 12.30:n express-lähdön ylikuormaa purkamaan. Itse matkasin Tuomiokirkolta Piispanristille #40:n käytävällä ja sieltä jatkettiin keltsulla.

----------


## Lasse

> 27.12.joulun paluuliikenteessä Turusta oli Vainiolla samanaikaisesti ajossa pikareiteillä kaksi keltsua. #111 oli kakkosautona Turusta 12.00 normipikavuorolla ja #86 riensi apuun Piispanristille 12.30:n express-lähdön ylikuormaa purkamaan. Itse matkasin Tuomiokirkolta Piispanristille #40:n käytävällä ja sieltä jatkettiin keltsulla.


Lienee reitillä vietetyllä junattomalla päivälläkin ollut osuutta ruhkan syntymiseen...

----------

